# Half Moon Bay, CA Ride



## PlasticNerd (May 29, 2022)

Getting ready to head out! Will post more pics later. @sccruiser @Fonseca927 @The Hat @GilroyChopShop


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 29, 2022)

Have fun Gary, you have blue sky! We have nothing but gray here. (But lot's of water) Looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## PlasticNerd (May 29, 2022)




----------



## sccruiser (May 29, 2022)




----------



## island schwinn (May 29, 2022)

Wow,never heard about it.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 29, 2022)

Nope.  Posted a flyer at the laundromat...


----------



## 1817cent (May 29, 2022)

Looks like great fun Gary.  Your weather is much better than ours today.  Nothing but 35 mph wind and rain here today. 😒


----------



## PlasticNerd (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Tim the Skid (May 29, 2022)

Great pictures, beautiful Northern California day! Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## The Hat (May 29, 2022)

island schwinn said:


> Wow,never heard about it.



Same ride same day every year


----------



## The Hat (May 29, 2022)




----------



## island schwinn (May 29, 2022)

The Hat said:


> Same ride same day every year



With my current medical condition, my memory doesn't work so well. Hey Tony,can you text me a copy of the schedule?


----------



## oskisan (May 29, 2022)

Better yet, can you please post the schedule here so we can all see it.


----------



## The Hat (May 29, 2022)

Half Moon Bay ride today


----------



## MissStarlingDarling (May 29, 2022)

Windy but gorgeous day with everyone! Half Moon BayCalifornia


----------



## Fonseca927 (May 30, 2022)

Half moon…..


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)

Looks like it was a great ride. And beautiful weather. Nice!


----------

